# 2013 Bowtech Flagship



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

I would like solid limbs again like the LE Destroyer IDK gonna be awesome to see it thats for sure I like my insanity just kinda hard to tune at first


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like to see a non center pivot bow in the 06-10 style. Maybe 7 bh and 320-330 fps at 32ata


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

I believe Bowtech is going to start getting away from the solid limb. I think because its to expensive for them to make.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Its going to be tough to top the insanity.


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

They have made the riser, cable rod, cams, and limbs so advanced I can't really think of anything else they could upgrade on a bow. Maybe Overdrives with limb pegs?


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Like the all camo idea but they have real trouble keeping that camo on there bows as it is. 31 ATA, under 4 pounds, center pivot, 6bh and 360ibo


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a little food for thought, in all the videos thus far they show the cams and the limbs off the new bow, notice they dont show the riser and at the beginning they are tossing all the aluminum risers into a pile, Im thinking its going carbon


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

The limbs and cams they did show were Insanity limbs and cams. Every year the cam shape changes to gain speed or smoothness. I doubt that the limbs shown in the video was the 2013 bow. I don't believe Bowtech will go carbon. Hoyt already came up with that. (although its not there tech) and Bowtech never fallows other brands ideas. If it was a carbon bow it would have to be a honeycomb carbon bow or something insane like that. Which I doubt would happen without an insane amount of teasers and buzz.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Saw the new limbs and they are innovative. The come in the raw and your choice of rattle can. I kid, I kid...

I gotta feeling it is going to be a refinement year. Insanity was a great release...besides the countdown.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

CamoFreak117 said:


> I believe Bowtech is going to start getting away from the solid limb. I think because its to expensive for them to make.


I would say most companies are getting away from solid limb bows. Heck even mathews put out a split solo this year.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Beentown said:


> Saw the new limbs and they are innovative. The come in the raw and your choice of rattle can. I kid, I kid...
> 
> I gotta feeling it is going to be a refinement year. Insanity was a great release...besides the countdown.


I want a 35in ata that doesn't weigh 4.4lbs... 4 would be nice.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

GregBS said:


> I want a 35in ata that doesn't weigh 4.4lbs... 4 would be nice.


A 35 inch bow 4lbs and under is a tough order to fill. More riser means more weight. Without a change in riser composition we are pretty well stuck with 35"/4.4lbs.


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

i would like to see a 33-34" ata 6in BH under 4lbs shooting 360 and still be as smooth as the insanity if not i will just pick up an insanity either way i will be happy


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I want a 34 incher 8 inch brace 3.4lb carbon riser 345 ibo now that would be insane!


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

This is were the (07"-09" style) Center Pivots would come in. They could lose a lot of weight without filling the entire riser, just leave it wide open.


----------



## k9popo (May 28, 2007)

Regardless, ill be getting a new BT this year :wink:

Carbon would be sweet though...


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Beentown said:


> A 35 inch bow 4lbs and under is a tough order to fill. More riser means more weight. Without a change in riser composition we are pretty well stuck with 35"/4.4lbs.


Specialist is 37.5 ata and 4.1 lbs. 4 is do-able if you drop the CPX crap.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

The Insanity is nice but a bit heavy. It could lose a few oz. and I would like it better.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

GregBS said:


> Specialist is 37.5 ata and 4.1 lbs. 4 is do-able if you drop the CPX crap.


Had a Specialist and it didn't actually weigh 4.1lbs. No idea where they came up with that weight as mine was 4.5lbs. That is if my scale was accurate but I never complained. I think I hung another 2.5lbs off of it. lol


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Another xforce knock off I'm sure.It will be very hard to beat the insanity,great bow.


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

If you think Bowtechs are knockoff PSEs than you don't know anything about archery or Bowtechs tech and how it works. FLX Guard, Overdrive Cams, Harcore Limbs, and Center Pivot Extreme. Do some serious research on em.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I spoke with a sales rep at BT today, and the CP-XL will remain the same. The only topics firmly given were color, all bows will come standard in Mossy Oak Infinity camo... and the new bow will rise above the current standard. I can't wait!!! See some of you there on the 7th at Louisville!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

CamoFreak117 said:


> If you think Bowtechs are knockoff PSEs than you don't know anything about archery or Bowtechs tech and how it works. FLX Guard, Overdrive Cams, Harcore Limbs, and Center Pivot Extreme. Do some serious research on em.


That was like saying PSE's Xforce bow in 2007 was a knock-off of Mathews Monsters in 2008 ;0


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah my rep did say MOI will be the new standard camo. I even got some 2013 Infinity Assassins in already. I really hope MOI will be printed on the Hardcore Limbs. Haha yeah see ya there man. Ill prob have a new 2013 flagship in my hand.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

0nepin said:


> Another xforce knock off I'm sure.It will be very hard to beat the insanity,great bow.


pse makes a nice bow but the insanity blows their line up away.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

The reason I passed on Bowtech last year was the finish problems they have had the last couple years. I really liked the invasion and wanted to get one but even shooting
the new one at the shop the finish was chipping off of it. It would be nice to see them take care of the problems they've had and just put out a bow that will keep its finish.
Of course a nice smooth hunting bow in a 30" and 34" ata and 350+ would pretty much cover most people.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

I talked to dealer who was told by a rep to not have many Insanitys on the shelf when the new bow come out or he will be stuck with them. Supposedly nobody will want a new Insanity when they can have the new (much better) bow. 

Just what I heard.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

hear a slip the other day! specialist has had some changes and our salesman slipped on this and no details. I like my specialist alot. shoots very strong these days. hoping to do better at next shoot this weekend.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't believe it will be that much better then insanity but if so I'll own one this is the only bow I hqve wanted to keep for more then one season


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

That's awesome. I hope that's true. I can't even imagine how good it must be to make the Insanity look obsolete.


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

The wait is killing me! Im holding off on buying an Insanity until the new bow comes out. It's hard to believe they could blow the Insanity out of the water but Bowtech is a amazing company so you never know. Just wish there was some info out there on the new rig, tight lipped jokers!!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Destroyer 400? Specialist 350?


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to see a Specialist with a even longer brace height.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cant see how it could top the insanity, I cant afford it anyways so doesnt matter lol. If they could mak ethe limb finish a little stronger then that would be great. Love the bow, dont like that a little bump on the limb chips paint.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

what ever it is, I already have a 70lber black ops ordered....probably gonna be a long wait!!!


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

i want an insanity but i am waiting to see what they are offering this year before i decide


----------



## Halovar (Aug 23, 2012)

I would love a new target bow but after my destroyer and specialist both kicked off their limb coatings I would settle for an old bow that doesn't peel like a ripe banana


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Halovar said:


> I would love a new target bow but after my destroyer and specialist both kicked off their limb coatings I would settle for an old bow that doesn't peel like a ripe banana


It´s the patented *Snake finish* technology.


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

i noticed on there web sight that you can click on waterdog. a dip company. if so can the new bowtechs be ordered in these options? check em out , al lot of cool patterns.


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

The limb flaking issue has been fixed. I still cant believe people don't know that yet.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

CamoFreak117 said:


> The limb flaking issue has been fixed. I still cant believe people don't know that yet.


Probably because I/they keep seeing it...


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Matrix....3.8



beentown said:


> a 35 inch bow 4lbs and under is a tough order to fill. More riser means more weight. Without a change in riser composition we are pretty well stuck with 35"/4.4lbs.


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

They had a problem with the 2011 Hardcore limb bows. They kept the finish going into 2012 and changed it about 2 months into the production year (warranty limbs). These limbs were rough and better but still had peeling problems. So people who got warranty limbs had there new limbs flake too they were upset. about 3 months into 2012 they came with a 3rd and final rough finish and it has worked with no problems. I have never seen one of my Bowtech customers walk into my shop with a limb problem since April 12' to present. People just see posts from other members on here and figure the problem is still there without checking for themselves.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

elkman6x6 said:


> Matrix....3.8


Yes and he stated without a change in riser composition. From aluminum to something else. The matrix is the exception since it IS composed of something else. You both are right


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Never said he was "wrong", I was just pointing out that there is only one true leader in this industry...



robbyreneeward said:


> Yes and he stated without a change in riser composition. From aluminum to something else. The matrix is the exception since it IS composed of something else. You both are right


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

CamoFreak117 said:


> They had a problem with the 2011 Hardcore limb bows. They kept the finish going into 2012 and changed it about 2 months into the production year (warranty limbs). These limbs were rough and better but still had peeling problems. So people who got warranty limbs had there new limbs flake too they were upset. about 3 months into 2012 they came with a 3rd and final rough finish and it has worked with no problems. I have never seen one of my Bowtech customers walk into my shop with a limb problem since April 12' to present. People just see posts from other members on here and figure the problem is still there without checking for themselves.


Not buying it. I have seen many new bowtechs that still peel. A good example is the LE Destroyer. This bow was released way after April '12 and it still has flaking problems, many documented on threads here.


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

Moosejaw said:


> i want an insanity but i am waiting to see what they are offering this year before i decide


x2

If they make something better than the Insanity, I'll buy it, if not I'm getting the Insanity.


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bowtech only needs to do 2 things to be at the very top. They need to improve their finish quality on their bows, and they need to completely revamp the customer service. If they just did those 2 things, they would be untouchable IMO.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

I think it will be a invasion style bow, a little more brace and will still be around a 340-347 IBO. They are pushing great bows now and if they can make the finish last longer (no finish is going to last a long time) then they are right up there with the other big brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

/Users/brianvanderlaan/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Previews/2012/10/23/20121023-200937/IMG_0072.jpg


----------



## jimbob1 (Sep 2, 2011)

still waiting for new limbs fix me up please...


CamoFreak117 said:


> The limb flaking issue has been fixed. I still cant believe people don't know that yet.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

CamoFreak117 said:


> The limb flaking issue has been fixed. I still cant believe people don't know that yet.


Ok, but why does my mid 2012 insanity cpxl has flaking limbs?
I don't care and I knew it would happen when I ordered the bow, but it is definitely flaking and not an issue of the past.


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

Honeymonster said:


> Ok, but why does my mid 2012 insanity cpxl has flaking limbs?


The only fix they have is to replace the limbs when they start to flake. The problem is not fixed. I got new limbs on my insanity when they started to flake. Got new ones recently and they also started to flake so there is still an issue.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

CamoFreak117 said:


> The limb flaking issue has been fixed. I still cant believe people don't know that yet.


no its was not fixed...i had both insanities i had go back for new limbs, all had flaked again, and again.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hopefully they will keep the CPXL and the D350.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

A 30" Insanity at 3.7# and a 6" brace at 355. Thats what I want!


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

i have a 11 destroyer no flakes here i have a black ops riser has alot of small scratches from hunting dragging it thru brush still tunes perfect and is a shooter its only cosmetic nothin a lit make up cant fix hahaha 

next bow is a 36 ata invasion with hd cams that produce 370 ibo 6in brace with a hard wrap hardcore limbs no sharp edges and a anno rock black finish with a variety of grips (side plates or one piece) 2 yr strings and cables from the factory that r top of the line 
id buy one right now but im keepn my destroyer


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any hard rumors on specs, price, etc? Thought about picking up a Chill to back up my DNA but might as well wait and see what Bowtech puts out. I honestly hope it isn't carbon. I don't feel like there is enough justification there in performance to increase the price 400ish dollars.


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe Bowtech will come out with a new material to use for the riser. Not plastic but not carbon or aluminum.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

CamoFreak117 said:


> Maybe Bowtech will come out with a new material to use for the riser. Not plastic but not carbon or aluminum.


Plastuminion. :noidea:


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

I think it's safe to say the flagship will be named "Experience". Anything beyond that is all guess work.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Fortyneck said:


> Plastuminion. :noidea:


Unobtainium


----------



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

jimbob1 said:


> still waiting for new limbs fix me up please...


I'm also waiting contacted bowtech and they gave me the run around . Next to the dealer I guess.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I loved the cpxl hope the keep it, but I'd also like to see the cpxl in a 6inch brace height, as for a new flagship bow I'd love to see 33-34ata 6.5BH cp riser, 355ibo and reach 31inch draw.

But I think it will be a invasion with a 6inch brace height shooting 360fps

(I also had a 2012 cpxl with flaking limbs the original ones that were rough finished and the ones that replaced those still flacked after about 300 shots)


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope it is a 31-33 ata, 6ish brace (no lower), 350-360 ibo, sub 3.7 lbs, with a new finish for the limbs and the limbs fully dipped ala the new Hoyts to prevent side splintering and flaking.

Of course it would be awesome to have a super smooth draw with huge valley and no hump in the cycle, haha. However, something somewhat similar to the Insanity but quieter would be fine with me.My Insanity was quite loud, even with alphashox and a pretty heavy arrow.

I wish the ATA show was sooner. Not only for this bow but for all of the other cool stuff that is going to be there.


----------



## imgoinghunting8 (Jan 26, 2012)

GregBS said:


> I want a 35in ata that doesn't weigh 4.4lbs... 4 would be nice.


x 2


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

Would everyone be happy if they went carbon?


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I wouldn't... I do not want to pay for it and I do not want to deal with any "growing pains" that may be associated with the finish process that could be associated with it. Stick with the aluminum and make the finish and surrounding parts better.



SECRETARIAT said:


> Would everyone be happy if they went carbon?


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

I wouldnt either! I truthfully dont care about the finish cause i bought the insanity knowing the problems in the past! Love the bows i just dont wanna see them selling the bows for 1399 like hoyt!


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

SECRETARIAT said:


> Would everyone be happy if they went carbon?


Nope. I don't want to pay $1500 for a bare bow, even if it was the best thing since sliced bread. Used Carbon Matrices and Elements are still going $900 used...

There comes a point when price outweighs performance.


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

GregBS said:


> Nope. I don't want to pay $1500 for a bare bow, even if it was the best thing since sliced bread. Used Carbon Matrices and Elements are still going $900 used...
> 
> There comes a point when price outweighs performance.


Agreed


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

and that point has been hit. I don't want to see carbon either, but I do want a lighter CPXL. 6 - BH; 31" DL.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Honestly, unless something absolutely ground breaking comes out, I'm buying a Specialist this year. It's the closest bow to what I really want.

My perfect bow would be

35in AtA
OD Binaries
7in BH
340ish (+-5) IBO
4-4.1lbs
*Solid Limbs, not CPX*

The CPX bows do absolutely nothing for me. Best BowTechs are still the Destroyer series in my eyes. They haven't made anything I like better yet. It's either too heavy or just doesn't feel right.

Either that or I'm going Hoyt. I've got my eye on a Vector 35 from last year.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I would like to see a carbon bow from bowtech, (not the price tho) The carbon matrix is the only Hoyt I like and I believe bowtech would make them as good or even better plus more speed. But My luck they will make one but it will be a 31ata and only goto 30" draw


----------



## imgoinghunting8 (Jan 26, 2012)

i really wish bow companies would stop making short ata bows and i really hope bowtech comes out with a bow that is between 34 and 36 ata and and ibo of around 350.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

imgoinghunting8 said:


> i really wish bow companies would stop making short ata bows and i really hope bowtech comes out with a bow that is between 34 and 36 ata and and ibo of around 350.


The CPXL was fairly close to what you were looking for, just short on IBO. I'm hoping its sub 4#, around 32 ata for hunting, and yes, 350+. The specs Viper69 posted would be just wonderful ha ha


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

So what do we think it will be, not hope?

I suspect a slightly slower than Insanity, slightly lighter than Invasion, CPX type bow.


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

I have no clue. I have the insanity cpxl and i wanna also buy a shorter ata bow and my dealer told me that i will love this bow more than my insanity! My draw length is 30 and the cpx shot like hell at 30. It was got at 29.5 but way off at 30


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Are dealers already informed about the specs and what not of this bow and just told to keep a tight lip?


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

Hoping for something good...I'm kind of holding off buying a 2013 bow until they release there new one! But gosh it's hard not buying a bow now!


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

jdavenp3 said:


> Are dealers already informed about the specs and what not of this bow and just told to keep a tight lip?


Thats what im thinking!!


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

My rep has not said a word at all. Its driving me nuts.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

haha...guess we will just have to wait until the countdown clock hits zero.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Picture in this month's Bowhunting World it looks like carbon tubes or maybe a tube style riser???


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bowtech will never fallow another brand like that.


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

How mad would everyone be if it looked the exact same as the insanity with 10 more FPS...lol?


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

BTRocks, could you post that picture?

I definitely would not be mad with the same look of the Insanity plus 10 more fps. That is if it is lighter, has better finish, same brace, and same/smoother draw. I think the Insanity's riser is the best looking riser out. To me.


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

Not made at all!! I love my insanity


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes but everyone is setup for it to be a whole new bow I would be let down..however I would shoot it and if shot good then I would buy it!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

All I'd like to see them do is perfect the finish like they had in 06'-09', and have all the finish options like they had...maybe even a custom shop. Also would love to see them incorporate limb stops into the OD cams, nothing like a limb stop wall. Whatever they're cooking up I guarantee it won't disappoint.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

BTROCKS said:


> Picture in this month's Bowhunting World it looks like carbon tubes or maybe a tube style riser???


can anyone get a copy of that picture and paste it here on this thread??


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

That is true. However, I do not think people would be as let down with the same bow configuration with improvements done to it. Well significant improvements at least. If it was just some gimmick like this years Carbon Elements (sorry anyone that owns them) and had no real discernible improvements then people would probably be very disappointed, especially with the buildup of a countdown and what not.



AddicTioN said:


> Yes but everyone is setup for it to be a whole new bow I would be let down..however I would shoot it and if shot good then I would buy it!


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

jdavenp3 said:


> That is true. However, I do not think people would be as let down with the same bow configuration with improvements done to it. Well significant improvements at least. If it was just some gimmick like this years Carbon Elements (sorry anyone that owns them) and had no real discernible improvements then people would probably be very disappointed, especially with the buildup of a countdown and what not.


Yes this is what I ment you worded it better then I did. I'm saying minimal improvements same design with all there doing with the countdown like you said..cuz I would be kinda mad..


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep. If it is just a small tweak and a huge buildup with the commercial talking about revolutionizing everything and what not...ill be pissed.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would bet big time it will not be small improvements. Bowtech is always full of suprises, maybe there is a reason they are not pushing all the stupid teasers down our throats like recent years. Maybe this year the big suprise is that they act like its no big deal really, and then they realease their biggest bow yet? With bowtech, anything is possible......


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

I am blind! Was looking at the magazine last night before bed, poor lighting. Got the magazine out again to see if I could post a pic.....and it is a pic of a Harley. So does this mean a loud and somewhat slow bow is coming??? Don't flame me to much I have already admitted to being a bit slow


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

13bonatter69 said:


> I would bet big time it will not be small improvements. Bowtech is always full of suprises, maybe there is a reason they are not pushing all the stupid teasers down our throats like recent years. Maybe this year the big suprise is that they act like its no big deal really, and then they realease their biggest bow yet? With bowtech, anything is possible......


I agree. They seem to be the most capable of doing something big. Wouldn't surprise me if the knock our socks off.


----------



## Stinky Coyote (Jun 17, 2011)

To clear something up, the specialist I just bought new (clearance 2011) weighed 4 lb 2.0 oz on the scale I use to weigh all my mountain hunting gear...love this bow, it's the top pick of all market IMO, hope to see a variation of it going forward.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Stinky Coyote said:


> To clear something up, the specialist I just bought new (clearance 2011) weighed 4 lb 2.0 oz on the scale I use to weigh all my mountain hunting gear...love this bow, it's the top pick of all market IMO, hope to see a variation of it going forward.


I love my insanity but would love to see a newer specialist come out and be my 3d and target bow and leave the insanity for hunting.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Soon we will know if the insanity will go by by.the new bow is going to have to be a big deal for me to change.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Hopefully the finish will stay on this time!

I think the Insanity is a great bow...it is by far the best looking bow in 2012. Bowtech hit a home run with that bow, it will be interesting to see just how they improve on that design.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Would love to see a sub 4 pound Insanity with 32.5" ATA and 7.25" brace in original Predator grey and a lifetime transferable warranty. Single piece contoured grip option would be icing on the cake. That would be an insane killing machine.


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

i am looking for 32" ata single cam 10" bh 380 fps with a rhino lining finish that would be sweet oh yea and under 500$


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ill take it.



hoyttech13 said:


> i am looking for 32" ata single cam 10" bh 380 fps with a rhino lining finish that would be sweet oh yea and under 500$


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

hoyttech13 said:


> i am looking for 32" ata single cam 10" bh 380 fps with a rhino lining finish that would be sweet oh yea and under 500$


I already have that bow!:tongue:


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Tony219er said:


> I already have that bow!:tongue:


I will buy it from you!!!


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

ill pay more then he is!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

And I'll pay the two combined.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

CamoFreak117 said:


> The limb flaking issue has been fixed. I still cant believe people don't know that yet.


Guess someone forgot to tell the two 2012 models less than 45 days old hanging on the shop wall then.... 



SECRETARIAT said:


> Would everyone be happy if they went carbon?


Not at all.....Dont think I will ever own another carbon riser....but, I am sure they will sell. 



BTROCKS said:


> Picture in this month's Bowhunting World it looks like carbon tubes or maybe a tube style riser???


Can someone post the pic??????


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mdewitt, the guy said that the picture was really a picture of a Harley Davidson and not a sneak peek of a bow, haha...

I am right with you though, I do not want a carbon bow. If it was the same price as their premium bows now then I would consider it.


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

So if Bowtech does what they have done in the past with the Invasion (An Invasion is coming) and the Insanity (This year will be insane) Im guessing the name of the new bow will be called the Bowtech Experience CPX?


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Camo, I would agree with you. During the commercial "experience" was said like 20 or so times. So I would assume it would be called the Experience CPX as well.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

jdavenp3 said:


> Camo, I would agree with you. During the commercial "experience" was said like 20 or so times. So I would assume it would be called the Experience CPX as well.


Ill third this motion


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

BTROCKS said:


> I am blind! Was looking at the magazine last night before bed, poor lighting. Got the magazine out again to see if I could post a pic.....and it is a pic of a Harley. So does this mean a loud and somewhat slow bow is coming??? Don't flame me to much I have already admitted to being a bit slow


So you mistaken a Harley for a bow is what your saying? lol


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

If I were a betting man, my money would be on a carbon bow....


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

chaded said:


> So you mistaken a Harley for a bow is what your saying? lol


haha, thats kinda what I was thinking. Maybe he had a cold and drank a little too much nyquil or something.... Just kidding BTROCKS:thumbs_up


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

honestly a carbon bow would be a big change for them..and i think soon enough all of the big 4 will have a carbon bow in their lineup...and i dont think its copying hoyt at all or anything its just new technology and they have already pushed aluminum risers to the limit its time to find something new and push it to its limits. but who knows i could be wrong..


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

imgoinghunting8 said:


> i really wish bow companies would stop making short ata bows and i really hope bowtech comes out with a bow that is between 34 and 36 ata and and ibo of around 350.


I'd like to see a revamped 82nd Airborne style bow with a flex guard and laminated limbs. 36" ata, 342-350 IBO. I don't think they should have changed the finish after '08. My Guardian still has the in velvet finish perfectly intact. They should also bring back the same black finish that they had in '08 & '09. I know of '08 black Bowtechs that have the finish still intact as well.


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

wdriver said:


> I'd like to see a revamped 82nd Airborne style bow with a flex guard and laminated limbs. 36" ata, 342-350 IBO. I don't think they should have changed the finish after '08. My Guardian still has the in velvet finish perfectly intact. They should also bring back the same black finish that they had in '08 & '09. I know of '08 black Bowtechs that have the finish still intact as well.


I like how this guy thinks. Make it an overdrive bianary cam with carbon riser!!!


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> Lol...12 pages of speculation. Bowtech really needs to realease their bows sooner.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Agreed ^^^^ !!! And after the release it will take 3 moths to get! Lol


----------



## ONbuckhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

I want the old Gaurdian. Same stlye riser with hardcore limbs, overdrive binary cams and flx gaurd. Man that would be a sweet bow. Say around 32 to 33" ata and a 7" BH and I bet it would hit 335 fps. Thats my dream bow, Smooth, quiet and fast.


----------



## Tradhunt (Sep 18, 2010)

Very happy with my Invasions and Insanity is a great bow as well. 6" brace Invasion would be nice or a Insanity CPX 7" brace just lighter.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

sure would like one of there bows without a finish problem, the limbs flaking is a quality coontrol issue, if you do not correct the small problems they will have another year with lost sales due to quality.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I dont think that bowtech is hurting too much in the sales department.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd like to see a 31-32" ATA bow with 6" brace height, shooting 350-370 fps, but only about 3.9 or 4 pounds. I know its a tall order to fill but that would be the only way i see them blowing the insanity out of the water.


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im wondering if they are going to kick out anymore teaser videos?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

32"ATA 380 IBO 6.5" BH, perfect sales bow!! Believe it!


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

jrdrees said:


> 32"ATA 380 IBO 6.5" BH, perfect sales bow!! Believe it!


380 @ 6.5" BH. Don't they wish.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ha, hell...Dont we all wish.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

jdavenp3 said:


> Ha, hell...Dont we all wish.


Yep! Just imagine them finding 30 extra fps from last year. Impossible.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, I honestly do not even see them breaking the 360ibo barrier. I think it will be in the 350-357ish range, lighter weight, 31ish ata, quieter than the insanity was, and fixed limb issues.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Iowa1 said:


> pse makes a nice bow but the insanity blows their line up away.


Wow...drink much kool aid?


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

i think if they just made the carbon string stop solid instead of hollow the sound issues would be fixed for the most part


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

i just dont see them making a bow that goes down in IBO theyre all about making it better every single year


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

CamoFreak117 said:


> The limb flaking issue has been fixed. I still cant believe people don't know that yet.


I know some new BT owners who would really disagree with this


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

mtn3531 said:


> Wow...drink much kool aid?


Lmao, both are nice but I would sacrifice a little more holding weight for a better draw. To me a 62lbs insanity felt like my 70lb omen pro. But I realize 2 different cam systems and a bow I am sure wasn't in complete tune. But whatever it is, it will be a great bow and they will sell a ton.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I am a Bowtech lover and was not crazy about the Insanity either... Destroyer and Invasion... Butter and some be mother shut your mouth!!


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe Bowtech is not necessarily thinking of speed as improvement. I mean 350ibo is BLAZING fast. If somehow they could incorporate a cam system that enabled an ultra smooth draw and quietness I would call that an ultra-improvement for a speed-type bow.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

That's why we have Elite.


----------



## Tye1 (May 7, 2009)

maybe they will bring back the wood riser. I think everyone is tired of carbon.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I hope their answer to their flaking problem isn't the same answer that they just put out for the D350 Limited Edition

"Don't worry we've made plenty of extra sets of Limited Edition limbs so we can replace limbs when they start flaking"


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

DuckExecutioner said:


> I'd like to see a 31-32" ATA bow with 6" brace height, shooting 350-370 fps, but only about 3.9 or 4 pounds. I know its a tall order to fill but that would be the only way i see them blowing the insanity out of the water.


The D350 is only 3/8" taller than that and meets those specs.


----------



## razorbuck87 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm just curious why so many people want a bow that weighs less? Reasoning?


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

razorbuck87 said:


> I'm just curious why so many people want a bow that weighs less? Reasoning?


To put the weight were you want it and also for packing in. I prefer a bow over 4#'s though...


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

mtn3531 said:


> Wow...drink much kool aid?


Wish i thought it worth the effort to tell you how many bows i have either shot or owned in 2012. No kool aid here my little friend.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am praying for a new target bow that is longer than the specialist.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

> i just dont see them making a bow that goes down in IBO theyre all about making it better every single year


Oh really, how do you explain the Destroyer in 2010 and the Invasion in 2011. IBO got slower, but everything else go better. Check your facts Monty.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have owned 7 different bowtechs and still think that the invasion is by far the best hunting bow that they have produced. All though I will never part with my allegiance. I'm strickly a hunter and 3D shooter so im waiting anxiously to see if the invasion can be topped.


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

Destroyer 340 340 ibo Invasion 343 ibo 7 inch brace destroyer 350 350 ibo Insanity 355 ibo 6 inch brace


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Scottie/PA said:


> Just the opposite for me. I would rather shoot a 70# Insanity than a 62# Omen Pro. The Omen Pro is brutal on my shoulders.


Yeah I don't get these guys who say the Insanity is harsher than the Omenmy 60# Insanity was WAY smoother than my buddy's 60# Omen Pro...different strokes for different folks I guess but IMO the Insanity is smoother than the Destroyer's and Invasion and I thought the DFC was just as nice as my Answer.

If they top the Invasion I will buy one on the spot!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

The insanity IMO is the smoothest speed bow on the market!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shoot thru riser with Binaries. Now that would be AWESOME! ! :thumb:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I just want to see if they can top my Invasion for me the sweetest shooting bow ever....


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Mathias said:


> I just want to see if they can top my Invasion for me the sweetest shooting bow ever....


me too!!!


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Scottie do you have some inside info perhaps?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Some body on here should spill the beans!!!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

jdavenp3 said:


> Scottie do you have some inside info perhaps?


That's all your gettin' out of me Bro!!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Invasion with insanity cams would be killer!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'd love to see bowtech do a 8" brace height bow again but with an 35ata and 340 ibo speed!


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Im wondering where all the teaser videos are.....?


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

DuckExecutioner said:


> Im wondering where all the teaser videos are.....?


Maybe they were finally tired of embarrassing their company?


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

For those who have shot lighter vs heavier bows... Are the heavier bows more stable? Like to the effect of reducing torque and holding on target better? I have a 2007 Black Ice and have shot a 2011 Invasion. Invasion felt heavier but shot NICE! Im ready to buy a new bow so l m all in a tussy for the latest and greatest!!!!!!


----------



## razorbuck87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Fireman324 said:


> For those who have shot lighter vs heavier bows... Are the heavier bows more stable? Like to the effect of reducing torque and holding on target better? I have a 2007 Black Ice and have shot a 2011 Invasion. Invasion felt heavier but shot NICE! Im ready to buy a new bow so l m all in a tussy for the latest and greatest!!!!!!


The laws of physics tell us that an object at rest tends to stay at rest. Also, the more mass an object has the more work is required to move that object. From these two things, one could reason that a heavier bow would be more stable. I myself have an 18 inch front stabilizer with 8 oz. on the end and a 12 inch back bar with 18 oz. on the end. I can positively say that it is considerably more steady with the added weight than without. It holds on target VERY well. This is why I don't understand why companies make such a big deal about how light their bows are. I also find the added weight aids in felt recoil

Anyone else care to add why they like lighter weight bows so much?


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

i like my bow lighter when i am in the moutains. every oz counts there.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

razorbuck87 said:


> The laws of physics tell us that an object at rest tends to stay at rest. Also, the more mass an object has the more work is required to move that object. From these two things, one could reason that a heavier bow would be more stable. I myself have an 18 inch front stabilizer with 8 oz. on the end and a 12 inch back bar with 18 oz. on the end. I can positively say that it is considerably more steady with the added weight than without. It holds on target VERY well. This is why I don't understand why companies make such a big deal about how light their bows are. I also find the added weight aids in felt recoil
> 
> Anyone else care to add why they like lighter weight bows so much?


Thanks for the input! 
Im gonna guess the come out with something faster than they have now or a refined Insanity.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Doebuster said:


> The insanity IMO is the smoothest speed bow on the market!


I agree. The Insanity is smoother than my Alphaelite and my Carbon Element RKT and those aren't even speedbows.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

razorbuck87 said:


> The laws of physics tell us that an object at rest tends to stay at rest. Also, the more mass an object has the more work is required to move that object. From these two things, one could reason that a heavier bow would be more stable. I myself have an 18 inch front stabilizer with 8 oz. on the end and a 12 inch back bar with 18 oz. on the end. I can positively say that it is considerably more steady with the added weight than without. It holds on target VERY well. This is why I don't understand why companies make such a big deal about how light their bows are. I also find the added weight aids in felt recoil
> 
> Anyone else care to add why they like lighter weight bows so much?


I agree with you, but the lighter the bow the more weight you can add to the stabilizers, where they have a greater effect.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Wouldnt it be funny if the new bow was called the "Flagship"?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

XForce Girl said:


> Wouldnt it be funny if the new bow was called the "Flagship"?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


I am going with... " Slap yo momma good" ... Although limb decals may be an issue!


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> Wouldnt it be funny if the new bow was called the "Flagship"?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


That would be funny....


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

I've heard it's going to be faster than the insanity, slower than the insanity, same speed as insanity LOL ... Does anyone know forsure??

I'm holding out on an insanity to see what they do have in January ... But maybe I should just get an insanity and be done. It's such a sweet shooting bow!!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nobody knows! Wont know until the unveiling....


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

We'll all know in 17 days!!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Now im excited to see there new 2 bows!! I pretty much new they would build an invasion style bow.but now there are two bows hopefully they will do like they did with the insanity two different ata bows and brace heights


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

I've also heard there only releasing 1 bow at the ATA show ... The other later on ... LOL ... I have no clue how all the different rumors even start!


----------



## Deadeye32 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like to see a 33in 7 in brace that shoots in the mid 340s


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

i would like to see remake of tribute and alley with overdrive binary's on them same brace height , same axle to axle NOW THAT WOULD BE SUPER! best sows they ever made solid limbs and all


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Moosejaw said:


> i like my bow lighter when i am in the moutains. every oz counts there.


Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

razorbuck87 said:


> The laws of physics tell us that an object at rest tends to stay at rest. Also, the more mass an object has the more work is required to move that object. From these two things, one could reason that a heavier bow would be more stable. I myself have an 18 inch front stabilizer with 8 oz. on the end and a 12 inch back bar with 18 oz. on the end. I can positively say that it is considerably more steady with the added weight than without. It holds on target VERY well. This is why I don't understand why companies make such a big deal about how light their bows are. I also find the added weight aids in felt recoil
> 
> Anyone else care to add why they like lighter weight bows so much?


The reason I like the idea of a light bow, like many others, is so I can add weight where I want it to be. Things like my stabilizer and GoPro are a lot more comfortable on a 4 pound bow than they are on a 4.5 pound bow. Because there is a fine line between too much weight and just right.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Target bow??


----------



## deerjim (Dec 26, 2007)

same bow same colors same limbs same same same


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

myself, i would love a premium short draw bow from bowtech, insanity/ish , fix finish, replace string stop with a bow rattler... can't beat the cam system imo


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

and ditch the current dampeners on flx, make limbsaver make some, buddy cut slits in leaches , and put them on the flx, awesome!


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

So I wonder which one is not ready?


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Man. That's no good. So will the specs of both be at the ata in order to let the consumer know which one to wait on? I would hope so.


----------



## Dillzer (Aug 11, 2009)

Carbon bow in the works.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

If its carbon I won't be able to afford it anyways, so them releasing it a few months later won't matter to me haha. I just don't like the feeling of something being released later than supposed to, seems like there might be some problems that might come along with it. But it is a good thing that they are at least trying to out a quality product and not rushing things out too quickly if that is the case.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm keeping my insanity if the flagship isn't faster. But I am curious as to whether the specialist sticks around or they release a new target bow. Well see.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope they release the specs of the flagship at least so we know which one to wait on


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

DuckExecutioner said:


> I hope they release the specs of the flagship at least so we know which one to wait on


I hope so too, not sure I wait a couple more months to decide on which one Im buying.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

DuckExecutioner said:


> I hope they release the specs of the flagship at least so we know which one to wait on


Agreed!


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Seems like they are trying to get the hype at two different times. Once for ATA and then another later.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

krojemann said:


> Although I look forward to their release, I find this funny if true. Just another fail by Bowtech. I'm not a Bowtech hater as I have owned (2) Admirals, (2) Invasion, and an Insanity in the past 3 years...but not many other ways to chalk this up other than a FAIL, if true. If it is indeed a couple months late, you know it will another couple months before they are available. Heck, they will be finally shipping their 2013's when Mathews is releasing their 2014.


If you think about it what is so dumb about releasing 2013's in 2013?? If you don't like it don't buy em we don't care but don't start the mess with Bowtech again ok... Everyone else is looking forward to it on this post no need to start adding negativety...


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

I am starting to believe the idea that the new bow may be carbon. 

Since the flagship bow appears to not be ready it has to be something pretty radically different for them not to make such an important deadline. If it was your typical aluminum riser, OD binary cammed there would not be something so unforeseen to push back it's release so far.


----------



## MYMAXXIS (Mar 20, 2011)

The flagship is done...its just that the paint aint dry on the limbs yet...


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> If you think about it what is so dumb about releasing 2013's in 2013?? If you don't like it don't buy em we don't care but don't start the mess with Bowtech again ok... Everyone else is looking forward to it on this post no need to start adding negativety...


Calm down Monty, I thought I made it pretty clear I like their bows, hence owning 5 of them. The joke would be hyping it up for the ATA show, then failing to follow through. And there is nothing wrong with releasing a 2013 in 2013. I have no problem with them waiting til the ATA show. But I want to spend the majority of 2013 shooting a 2013 bow. If they don't release the 2nd bow until March/April, it will June/July until they are readily available...that I DO have a problem with because there are FAR TOO MANY other good brands that I can actually spnd the majority of the release year shooting. 

So I will drop it at this as I want this post to stay positive, and for the slow people like Monty above....I am a fan of their bows. However, it would not look good to the public eye if Bowtech fails to release the bows at the ATA show.....especially their flagship.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

krojemann said:


> Although I look forward to their release, I find this funny if true. Just another fail by Bowtech. I'm not a Bowtech hater as I have owned (2) Admirals, (2) Invasion, and an Insanity in the past 3 years...but not many other ways to chalk this up other than a FAIL, if true. If it is indeed a couple months late, you know it will another couple months before they are available. Heck, they will be finally shipping their 2013's when Mathews is releasing their 2014.


Something tells me BT new bow (spring) will blow away any bow Mathews puts out in 2014.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

CdBurner said:


> Something tells me BT new bow (spring) will blow away any bow Mathews puts out in 2014.


Agreed


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

Longer specialist please mr Bowtech.


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

I agree. Longer Longer. Atleast 38" to 40" with a 8" brace.


damo-eire said:


> Longer specialist please mr Bowtech.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

16 days


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

jdavenp3 said:


> So I wonder which one is not ready?


Who said they're only releasing one bow at the ATA? I missed that and was under the impression they had two...


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

I would love to see a tribute on steroids.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Tony219er said:


> Who said they're only releasing one bow at the ATA? I missed that and was under the impression they had two...


From what I've heard and also several others have heard, only one is being released at the ATA


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah. Thats what I hope they do. I guess I am closest to a Bowtech fanboy than any other manufacturer. I love looking at all the new bow from every company but Bowtech really piques my interest when they throw out new stuff. From what it is looking like they are going to have their hands full competing with the DNA.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Could they possibly be doing some type of lightweight aluminum tube riser? The only reason I think that is because of the association of the v rod which has a hydroformed frame. Only an idea


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

They should at least release specs and a few pictures if it isn't ready. That will peeve me considering I have been waiting all year for their new release. Could be a PSE or Stevens start of the year.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

I wonder if its called the Valkyrie, since they have the motorcycle on the main page.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

jdavenp3 said:


> Yeah. Thats what I hope they do. I guess I am closest to a Bowtech fanboy than any other manufacturer. I love looking at all the new bow from every company but Bowtech really piques my interest when they throw out new stuff. From what it is looking like they are going to have their hands full competing with the DNA.


I have faith it will dominate the DNA lol! I'm thinking Invasion like with Insanity cams and some sort of 7000 series aluminum riser? Idk but if they top the Invasion then they topped the DNA because to me the Invasion is still king.

PS: yes I'm a Bowtech fanboy...:tongue:


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Tony219er said:


> I have faith it will dominate the DNA lol! I'm thinking Invasion like with Insanity cams and some sort of 7000 series aluminum riser? Idk but if they top the Invasion then they topped the DNA because to me the Invasion is still king.
> 
> PS: yes I'm a Bowtech fanboy...:tongue:


Ain't nothing wrong with being a fanboy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd be ok with a later release if they at least release the specs at the ata show. So many consumers are looking to buy bows and many consumers (such as myself) have our eyes on a couple different bows bit are holding off until bowtech releases at the ata show. If bowtech doesn't release at least both bows specs, I (and I'm sure many more) will not wait. I plan to get the bow that I like most at the time of the ata show....or will hold off if bowtech releases the specs of an upcoming bow and I like the specs. I can only think bowtech would lose many potential sales if they decide to wait.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Knowing bowtech, they will use the ata show as a time to start another cheesy countdown. ......god I hope not.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

krojemann said:


> I'd be ok with a later release if they at least release the specs at the ata show. So many consumers are looking to buy bows and many consumers (such as myself) have our eyes on a couple different bows bit are holding off until bowtech releases at the ata show. If bowtech doesn't release at least both bows specs, I (and I'm sure many more) will not wait. I plan to get the bow that I like most at the time of the ata show....or will hold off if bowtech releases the specs of an upcoming bow and I like the specs. I can only think bowtech would lose many potential sales if they decide to wait.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Even if they don't release the specs on the second bow and people go out and buy other brands, it won't matter. When they come out with their bow in March everyone will be blown away. They'll sell their other bows and buy Bowtech's new bow. 

Mark my words.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

CdBurner said:


> Even if they don't release the specs on the second bow and people go out and buy other brands, it won't matter. When they come out with their bow in March everyone will be blown away. They'll sell their other bows and buy Bowtech's new bow.
> 
> Mark my words.


That is a pretty bold statement. 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

krojemann said:


> That is a pretty bold statement.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Bold and proven.


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Vindicator said:


> Bold and proven.


He is right. Happened at our shop last year. Everyone complains about them keeping a closed lip. Then when the insanity came out they couldnt keep them in stock. I bought one as well. I think a lot of it is psychological. We wait so long then we know it has to be mindblowing even if it isnt. Dont get me wrong. I love my insanity, but i admit the hype worked on me as well. I plan on keeping my insanity for another season. That being said i love at least one bow from almost every brand I have shot.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

a carrbon insanity would be crazyy


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

So is it a for sure thing that they are delaying the release of their 2013 flagship bow?


----------



## Dean W (Feb 23, 2010)

Are they going to continue with the Insanity? Shot this bow the other week but was told to hold off till the new one comes out. Just don't wanna screw myself if I don't care for it.


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Dean W said:


> Are they going to continue with the Insanity? Shot this bow the other week but was told to hold off till the new one comes out. Just don't wanna screw myself if I don't care for it.


Well i am not sure if it means anything or not. But my shop said they cant get the invasion in their slightly changed cammo pattern. But they are getting them in the insanity. I think it is a bit more brown in color vs last years mostly greenish. Same pattern though.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

smurphy said:


> I would love to see a tribute on steroids.


Me too.....I had 4 of them, great bows.


----------



## Don Francis (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a invasion, I would like to see a little less speed more brace and a smoother draw 32" to 34" bow.


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Don Francis said:


> I have a invasion, I would like to see a little less speed more brace and a smoother draw 32" to 34" bow.


I agree i would love to see smoother draw and 7 inch brace height. As much as i love speed my shoulder gets to hating me after a day of shooting. Which is why i ordered an elite answer to go with my insanity. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bawana812 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lets just say a composite destroyer riser is a good possibility


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

Composite....... Sounds pretty interesting! Should be light weight.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

bgoode said:


> Composite....... Sounds pretty interesting! Should be light weight.


Should also be even more over priced. Not a Bowtech bash, just bows in general.


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

rutnstrut said:


> Should also be even more over priced. Not a Bowtech bash, just bows in general.


Valid point for sure!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

For some reason I think it's going tube be a aluminum tubing riser, they flaunt that Harley in that teaser video quite abit and that Harley's frame is pretty special in the bike world....hydroformed aluminum tubed frame on the bike so possibility they incorporate it into a riser? Idk.


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Very valid. But i guess that is the price we pay for the demand caused by us wanting something new each year. I am guilty of it too. But damn it is so hard to not get a new bow. It has turned to an addiction for me. And i am sure a few of you guys too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes Mossy Oak Infinite is the new pattern compared to Mossy Oak Treestand which is a lighter color pattern.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Harley Special Edition Specialist?


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

CamoFreak117 said:


> Yes Mossy Oak Infinite is the new pattern compared to Mossy Oak Treestand which is a lighter color pattern.


Thanks! I couldnt remember for the life of me the camo patterns.


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Does any body have any ideas what the remodeled specialist might look like, or the specs might be?


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Dan3140 said:


> Does any body have any ideas what the remodeled specialist might look like, or the specs might be?


Anything at this point would be pure speculation. But knowing bowtech it will be radically innovative.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I bet both bows will be released or at least the specs at the ATA show. I mean think about it....the harley is on the board for the countdown, and that is their BIG flagship bow. They wouldnt have the pic of the harley, if they were not going to release it when the timer runs out. This is just my opinion, but I hope Im right!:thumbs_up


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

i have not gotten any info on the new bow other then the price is suppose to be right in the same ball park as last year. wish i knew more!


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Hope it doesn't sound like one!! Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha. I always said if I owned a Harley that it would be the worlds most quiet Harley ever to hit the road. Pretty curious this year. It's safe to say that it is nothing groundbreaking. Just something new. That's groundbreaking enough. For most of us. Myself included.


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

a wooden long bow!


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Many many riotous people would be making the trek to BT HQ! Lol


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

That is not a _metric harley it is a H-D V-Rod, I think the bow is gioing to incoporate rods and not tubes :wink:_


friedm1 said:


> I wonder if its called the Valkyrie, since they have the motorcycle on the main page.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Only a few more days!


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

Glad bowtech holds out until the show. Adds suspense, they are always innovative.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

CamoFreak117 said:


> They have made the riser, cable rod, cams, and limbs so advanced I can't really think of anything else they could upgrade on a bow. Maybe Overdrives with limb pegs?


I think the next step in bow technology for all the big companies is going to be material changes. More carbon, more titanium, more rubber. Hoyt started the carbon and soon others will have to follow suit. I also think titanium will show up in cams to make them lighter and stronger, as well as other hardware. Dampeners will be all over the bows soon too. Seems like you can never have to much rubber. I think the limit of speed and comfort is about as good as it gets without loosing to much performance from its full potential. Bows have become so efficient I really don't see them getting much better without creating to many negative aspects.

Bowtec, along with PSE, are clearly the leaders in speed with IBO going over 350. Personally their bows are not my cup of tea but they are fun to watch. 360-370 is probably the best IBO we will see untill some major material changes are made.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Do you think Bowtech will go to a 7075 Aluminum riser


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

I hope they tweek the invasion. 7000 series riser. 7" BH at 348-350 or maybe 6.5 BH at 350-352. Would not want less than 6.5" BH in a hunting rig. 31" ata is perfect for me. I have had my invasion since they were released. Shot the insanity last year but did not like it more than my invasion. For me I have not shot a bow yet that I like more than the invasion. The prime shift was close mostly cause the wall was so solid. Hint--- limb stops. But the shift was too heavy loaded up. I shot the lighter 2012 shift and that was almost perfect. The only reason I didn't get it is because I laid the invasion on top of the shift and realized the shift was a lot bigger front to back. The preloaded limbs really narrow the top and bottom of the bow. I hunt so i want compact. Did the show start yet? Lol


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

I too would like a new invasion. But i am not worried about a speed increase the invasion was already smooth, but smoother would be awsome or a larger valley. I dunno. It was a darn nice bow the invasion.


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

I love bowtech bc every year that they put out the best bow ever made it just drops the price of the best bow that was ever made from the year before. And you guys that have to have the next greatest thing just trade ur bows in that are in mint condition. Not that I can't afford to buy a brand new bow every year I just don't mind waiting an extra year to get it. Look at the d350. In 2 weeks you won't be able to give those away. And that's one of the best bows ever built. I'm just sayin


----------



## John 501 (Oct 20, 2008)

BullBandit said:


> I love bowtech bc every year that they put out the best bow ever made it just drops the price of the best bow that was ever made from the year before. And you guys that have to have the next greatest thing just trade ur bows in that are in mint condition. Not that I can't afford to buy a brand new bow every year I just don't mind waiting an extra year to get it. Look at the d350. In 2 weeks you won't be able to give those away. And that's one of the best bows ever built. I'm just sayin


Go back to when the d350 came out and you will have change of heart. They blew up that's not what I call best bow ever built. Always loved there bows but I have had bad luck with the last two I have had. Always try a new one every time they come out though.


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

John 501 said:


> Go back to when the d350 came out and you will have change of heart. They blew up that's not what I call best bow ever built. Always loved there bows but I have had bad luck with the last two I have had. Always try a new one every time they come out though.


Thank you for proving my point. That's exactly why I wait. But, every bow they have made since the '10 d350 is gold.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

How about the name "Ride"... after all that is why I have a couple bikes and bowhunt. It ain't necessarily 'bout where I'm going or whats on the wall, though those are part of it, but it's the ride that matters. I just sold my Insanity Monday, so I have to get something new for 3-d leagues beginning in January. Fingers crossed. I just re-opened with Mathews, and PSE has a pretty solid new bow in the DNA if they'll ever send one to me... waiting till I see/hold a BT at the ATA show - maybe one will come home with me like last year


----------



## ONbuckhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

BullBandit said:


> Thank you for proving my point. That's exactly why I wait. But, every bow they have made since the '10 d350 is gold.


Dang I got a 10 d340. No probs and I hunt hard and use my gear alot. I guess that extra inch of brace height makes a big difference.


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hopefully you guys that are getting to go to the ata show have cameras, and can get pictures posted as soon as you can. Im ready to see what bowtech is going to put out.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

You guys are so funny, worshiping at the alter of BowTech. Remember BowTech said that they were going to revolutionize archery last year and you got the Insanity. Not much different that the Invasion. Funny how everyone loves carbon Hoyt bows except Blowies. Don't hold your breath, it will be a repackaged Insanity/Invasion. I'm not saying they aren't good bows but really, you are expecting a totally revolutionary bow?

For those that read that say that BowTech would NEVER copy another bow company, you need to do your research. CP bows were a rehash as well as several of BowTech's "innovations".


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

bigrnyrs said:


> You guys are so funny, worshiping at the alter of BowTech. Remember BowTech said that they were going to revolutionize archery last year and you got the Insanity. Not much different that the Invasion. Funny how everyone loves carbon Hoyt bows except Blowies. Don't hold your breath, it will be a repackaged Insanity/Invasion. I'm not saying they aren't good bows but really, you are expecting a totally revolutionary bow?
> 
> For those that read that say that BowTech would NEVER copy another bow company, you need to do your research. CP bows were a rehash as well as several of BowTech's "innovations".


I am just curious as to what problem you have with bowtech? The bottom of your page says" regional sales manager for parker bows". If you are indeed a regional sales manager for Parker bows, I wouldnt think they would be very happy seeing their "reginal sales manager" come on a public forum and spew negative comments about their competition like that. Furthermore, If you are a "reginal sales manager" for parker bows, I guess I understand why you seem to dislike the bowtech bows and all the people that "worship the alter of bowtech". After all, I cant believe that Parker hasnt bought out bowtech, hoyt, and mathews, seeings how Parker is soooo far ahead of the others. We all know how far ahead of the archery world parker is right now....


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

13bonatter69 said:


> I am just curious as to what problem you have with bowtech? The bottom of your page says" regional sales manager for parker bows". If you are indeed a regional sales manager for Parker bows, I wouldnt think they would be very happy seeing their "reginal sales manager" come on a public forum and spew negative comments about their competition like that. Furthermore, If you are a "reginal sales manager" for parker bows, I guess I understand why you seem to dislike the bowtech bows and all the people that "worship the alter of bowtech". After all, I cant believe that Parker hasnt bought out bowtech, hoyt, and mathews, seeings how Parker is soooo far ahead of the others. We all know how far ahead of the archery world parker is right now....


:doh: I cant believe you went there


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

In my 20plus yrs of running my own companies (2). When all you get is negativeness or PRICE POINTS from your competitors, you are at the bottom looking up!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

13bonatter69 said:


> I am just curious as to what problem you have with bowtech? The bottom of your page says" regional sales manager for parker bows". If you are indeed a regional sales manager for Parker bows, I wouldnt think they would be very happy seeing their "reginal sales manager" come on a public forum and spew negative comments about their competition like that. Furthermore, If you are a "reginal sales manager" for parker bows, I guess I understand why you seem to dislike the bowtech bows and all the people that "worship the alter of bowtech". After all, I cant believe that Parker hasnt bought out bowtech, hoyt, and mathews, seeings how Parker is soooo far ahead of the others. We all know how far ahead of the archery world parker is right now....



I never said anything negative about BowTech. I think the bows are fantastic. What I said was how some of the BowTech fans sound like a bunch of trekkies talking about the new Star Trek movie coming out. I thought it was funny. I also read all the speculation about what will be coming out and I decided to stir the pot a little. Seem to get under your skin a little. But you caught me, I just go around pretending to be a regional sales manager for Parker! The chicks dig it. 
It is very similar to the Mathews guys who shoot the newest single cam bow and talk about how technically advanced and better than the last one. It's all in fun, relax.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

It's a bit pathetic to PRETEND to be "...................." The silly side of this is, I believe the guy is who he says he is. That being said, I don't hear in any given year the buzz of what "Parker" is releasing. I actaully spent a week considering getting rid of my Insanity due to the limb issues. I have had mine replaced once already, without hesitation. I spent a week shooing the chill and creed. And I am sry, very nice bows but that "catch us if you can" has come and went. Also spent some time with the DNA, OMEN Max and Evo Max. Awesome bows, and I believe the DNA is closer to IBO than the insanity. Didn't like the let off and was a bit stiff to me. But in my opinion, I just think they are BUTT UGLY. And in the end, no better than what's in my hands now. Can't wait to see what they release. Also justt picked up the new Infinite Edge for my 9 yr old. You talk about a great bow to introduce a child and the growth it gives, AWESOME!


bigrnyrs said:


> I never said anything negative about BowTech. I think the bows are fantastic. What I said was how some of the BowTech fans sound like a bunch of trekkies talking about the new Star Trek movie coming out. I thought it was funny. I also read all the speculation about what will be coming out and I decided to stir the pot a little. Seem to get under your skin a little. But you caught me, I just go around pretending to be a regional sales manager for Parker! The chicks dig it.
> It is very similar to the Mathews guys who shoot the newest single cam bow and talk about how technically advanced and better than the last one. It's all in fun, relax.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

BDevilRon said:


> It's a bit pathetic to PRETEND to be "...................." The silly side of this is, I believe the guy is who he says he is. That being said, I don't hear in any given year the buzz of what "Parker" is releasing. I actaully spent a week considering getting rid of my Insanity due to the limb issues. I have had mine replaced once already, without hesitation. I spent a week shooing the chill and creed. And I am sry, very nice bows but that "catch us if you can" has come and went. Also spent some time with the DNA, OMEN Max and Evo Max. Awesome bows, and I believe the DNA is closer to IBO than the insanity. Didn't like the let off and was a bit stiff to me. But in my opinion, I just think they are BUTT UGLY. And in the end, no better than what's in my hands now. Can't wait to see what they release. Also justt picked up the new Infinite Edge for my 9 yr old. You talk about a great bow to introduce a child and the growth it gives, AWESOME!


I am in fact a regional sales manager for Parker Bows. That would be a very odd thing to make up. 
We make a very solid hunting bow that is very affordable by an average guy. Our new bow, the Viking is a fantastic bow that will sale for 599. We don't pay people to shoot them. We don't add millions of dollars in marketing cost to our bows so your right, there may not be the "buzz" for them. Again I did not say anything negative about BowTech bows. I did comment on the amount of speculation there is. 
It is very strange to me how serious and sensitive people are about their brand. Even when dont make statements regarding the bow itself they respond with guns blasting ready to insult you. I've personally owned 38 different BT bows. So trust me I know the product. Hope you guys don't take me too seriously. Like I said lighten up.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

C'Mon Francis lighten up!


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well aside from all the arguments, I am pretty pumped for the bow. 

I am actually pumped about a lot of the new bows this year. I purchased the DNA sight unseen because it fit what I was looking for in a bow almost perfectly aside from letoff.

Now I am just waiting for Bowtech to release theirs to make an informed decision on what other bow to buy. I believe that a lot of companies have put out really quality products this year. Mathews, Hoyt, Bear, PSE, Obsession have all put out some killer bows (don't get mad for me not mentioning your "brand"). 

It really is a great time to be an archer with all of the quality products that are put out. Something for everyone's cup o tea.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Nobody is "so serious or sensitive". They are excited about a QUALITY new release. You come on here, sadly as I said, I believe you are who you say, making a mockery of them. If I were your boss, I'd be disappointed that you draw such attention to your brand in this manner. I wonder if Parker has drawn a nine page thread on here? Making an advertisement on this thread, in the manner you have, I don't think is the right platform or direction the higher ups at Parker would have wanted either. But good luck to you!


bigrnyrs said:


> I am in fact a regional sales manager for Parker Bows. That would be a very odd thing to make up.
> We make a very solid hunting bow that is very affordable by an average guy. Our new bow, the Viking is a fantastic bow that will sale for 599. We don't pay people to shoot them. We don't add millions of dollars in marketing cost to our bows so your right, there may not be the "buzz" for them. Again I did not say anything negative about BowTech bows. I did comment on the amount of speculation there is.
> It is very strange to me how serious and sensitive people are about their brand. Even when dont make statements regarding the bow itself they respond with guns blasting ready to insult you. I've personally owned 38 different BT bows. So trust me I know the product. Hope you guys don't take me too seriously. Like I said lighten up.


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

I am excited to see it even though i already ordered a new bow from elite. I just wanted something different than what i was used to. I love my bowtechs. I do wish they would just come out with it. Cause it makes it hard to wait sometimes. Especially when a lot of us have had a chance to shoot many of the 2013 bows we are interested in. That said i think bowtech makes a great product. But so do many other manufacturers.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

bigrnyrs said:


> I am in fact a regional sales manager for Parker Bows. That would be a very odd thing to make up.
> We make a very solid hunting bow that is very affordable by an average guy. Our new bow, the Viking is a fantastic bow that will sale for 599. We don't pay people to shoot them. We don't add millions of dollars in marketing cost to our bows so your right, there may not be the "buzz" for them. Again I did not say anything negative about BowTech bows. I did comment on the amount of speculation there is.
> It is very strange to me how serious and sensitive people are about their brand. Even when dont make statements regarding the bow itself they respond with guns blasting ready to insult you. I've personally owned 38 different BT bows. So trust me I know the product. Hope you guys don't take me too seriously. Like I said lighten up.



This post certainly directs me away from Parker. Not that I would have ever considered one in the first place.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm left handed and in need of a new target bow that one ups the specialist and I will be a happy bow if it is in my hands soon. I'm totally dreaming ain't I?


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Nope i would love a target style bow from them. I already am good on a 3d bow and am good on a hunting bow.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't really care about the camo as long as the deer can't see it. As far as the actual bow, I can't wait until bowtech comes out with a carbon riser. That would top every other bow out there.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

bawana812 said:


> Lets just say a composite destroyer riser is a good possibility


Do you work for bowtech? Because I really hope you do.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

13bonatter69 said:


> I am just curious as to what problem you have with bowtech? The bottom of your page says" regional sales manager for parker bows". If you are indeed a regional sales manager for Parker bows, I wouldnt think they would be very happy seeing their "reginal sales manager" come on a public forum and spew negative comments about their competition like that. Furthermore, If you are a "reginal sales manager" for parker bows, I guess I understand why you seem to dislike the bowtech bows and all the people that "worship the alter of bowtech". After all, I cant believe that Parker hasnt bought out bowtech, hoyt, and mathews, seeings how Parker is soooo far ahead of the others. We all know how far ahead of the archery world parker is right now....


hahahaha i agree. I wouldn't be talking smack on a company that blows their bows out of the water.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

bigrnyrs said:


> You guys are so funny, worshiping at the alter of BowTech. Remember BowTech said that they were going to revolutionize archery last year and you got the Insanity. Not much different that the Invasion. Funny how everyone loves carbon Hoyt bows except Blowies. Don't hold your breath, it will be a repackaged Insanity/Invasion. I'm not saying they aren't good bows but really, you are expecting a totally revolutionary bow?
> 
> For those that read that say that BowTech would NEVER copy another bow company, you need to do your research. CP bows were a rehash as well as several of BowTech's "innovations".


You just ruined your companies chances of selling a parker bow to me.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Only a few more days, id love a 8" brace height insanity cpxl 340ibo


----------



## scottforestlk (Feb 25, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> Only a few more days, id love a 8" brace height insanity cpxl 340ibo


That would be sweet


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

lets face it you have to be reasonable, I'd like an 8" brace height and 36 ATA that shoots 350 fps with a 28.5 in draw length, 300 gr arrow and 60 lbs but barring any super inventions the laws of physics won't allow it at this time. It would be sweet thouigh


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

I just want a revamped Invasion, 33"ata, 7.5" brace at 340+ IBO, OD binary's with limb stops, same deflexed riser geometry, same grip geometry, split limbs, 7000 series riser:thumbs_up


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Tony219er said:


> I just want a revamped Invasion, 33"ata, 7.5" brace at 340+ IBO, OD binary's with limb stops, same deflexed riser geometry, same grip geometry, split limbs, 7000 series riser:thumbs_up


That would be pretty sweet.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Tony219er said:


> I just want a revamped Invasion, 33"ata, 7.5" brace at 340+ IBO, OD binary's with limb stops, same deflexed riser geometry, same grip geometry, split limbs, 7000 series riser:thumbs_up


I would like that but i would sacrifice some speed maybe 335 or so for a bigger valley.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It won't be long now, I've pretty much shot everything on the market and I'm hopin they do come out with a higher brace hgt. Bow at about. 340 fps wit ata of 33- 35 it might make me give up my matrix. I would have bought an insanity last year if it wouldn't have had the finish issue!


----------



## k9popo (May 28, 2007)

Yes!!! X2

That would an amazing bow!!!


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> It won't be long now, I've pretty much shot everything on the market and I'm hopin they do come out with a higher brace hgt. Bow at about. 340 fps wit ata of 33- 35 it might make me give up my matrix. I would have bought an insanity last year if it wouldn't have had the finish issue!


I like the way this guy thinks. I just hope it goes down to 26.5 inches in draw length.


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

Bowtech has produce some very impressive gear and if they can produce something that blows away the Insanity I would guess they can also squeeze blood out of a rock by the quarts. I am just saying its going to be very hard to do much better. Maybe be less expensive would be more plausible?


----------



## scottforestlk (Feb 25, 2009)

Between Bowtech2006, Tony219er, and Doebuster, they all seem to be on the right track! it would very cool.


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

personally not a big fan of bowtech. but this thread is very :moviecorn entertaining 

here is something i came across. not sure how many of you have seen it.
http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/ar...17/a-sneak-peek-at-bowtechs-2013-flagship-bow
enjoy


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

drifted.Arrow said:


> personally not a big fan of bowtech. but this thread is very :moviecorn entertaining
> 
> here is something i came across. not sure how many of you have seen it.
> http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/ar...17/a-sneak-peek-at-bowtechs-2013-flagship-bow
> enjoy


LOL. I think we've all seen it, after all it's on Bowtech's website...thanks though and I can't wait to see what they came up with:thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Darkbain said:


> I would like that but i would sacrifice some speed maybe 335 or so for a bigger valley.


I'll give up some speed, absolutely...how about a 33" Invasion, 7.5" brace, 330+ IBO, same deflexed riser geometry, same grip, 7000 series riser, OD binary's with limb stops, and an Elite Hunter DFC (draw cycle)....huhhh! I'll take 2!:thumbs_up


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

The new 2013 Bowtech looks a lot like the G5 Prime bows....... specifically in the cams.

.............lighter, I think so. Faster? Yes indeed.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

ProngHunter said:


> The new 2013 Bowtech looks a lot like the G5 Prime bows....... specifically in the cams.
> 
> .............lighter, I think so. Faster? Yes indeed.


And you know how they look how?


----------



## huntn_junkie (Sep 10, 2010)

rutnstrut said:


> And you know how they look how?


I'm curious as well....you probably have pics of it too?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

ProngHunter said:


> The new 2013 Bowtech looks a lot like the G5 Prime bows....... specifically in the cams.
> 
> .............lighter, I think so. Faster? Yes indeed.


and you leave and never post again come ---------------on -------------man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tony219er said:


> I'll give up some speed, absolutely...how about a 33" Invasion, 7.5" brace, 330+ IBO, same deflexed riser geometry, same grip, 7000 series riser, OD binary's with limb stops, and an Elite Hunter DFC (draw cycle)....huhhh! I'll take 2!:thumbs_up


I would love to see them release a bow with these specs.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone know FOR SURE if they are delaying the release of their flagship bow?


----------



## Crimefighter (Dec 11, 2005)

rutnstrut said:


> Does anyone know FOR SURE if they are delaying the release of their flagship bow?


Delay? Jan. 7 at the ATA Show. Started that a few years back.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

So beside the video, no one has any sneak peak faded little croped pics to share or nothing... Either way I'm probably not opening the walet for a new BT this year but I'm always interested to see their stuff.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Crimefighter said:


> Delay? Jan. 7 at the ATA Show. Started that a few years back.


Earlier in this thread, some were saying they heard the release was going to be delayed.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

I bet they make a better smoother shooting Invasion. I have a feeling they may have a solution for fixing the flaking limb problem. Too many complaints about it even though my Invasion is not flaking too bad at all.


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I would like to see a new age throw back! Ally style riser, 7 in brace height,34 ata ,split limbs, 3.9 lbs,350 ibo, and offer it in black realtree!!!!!!


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

One more week and I will know what I will do. I hope both bow come out at the same time, or at least show the specs.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

short draw cam that maxes at 28 so they do not loose so much at shorter draws, short draw invasion or Insanity would be sweet


----------



## Slippyshaft (Dec 20, 2008)

cjbowhunter said:


> I would like to see a new age throw back! Ally style riser, 7 in brace height,34 ata ,split limbs, 3.9 lbs,350 ibo, and offer it in black realtree!!!!!!


Sounds like a knightmare


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

will be there Monday morning to check it out.


----------



## DanDander (Oct 6, 2006)

H&S Archer said:


> will be there Monday morning to check it out.


me also


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

What time does the ATA show start? I added up the time on the bowtech countdown and for me (central time) and it will hit zero at 5 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

dtrkyman said:


> short draw cam that maxes at 28 so they do not loose so much at shorter draws, short draw invasion or Insanity would be sweet


Yeah!!!! What you said! Everyone is all about the long arm guys... What about about us short fellas...


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd like to see a 7" brace, 31.5 ata, with deflex riser, fixed limb issues, smoooooth draw pushin 350+ IBO


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Specialist on steroids! Superfast target specs, Insanity cams and split limbs on Specialist riser...


----------



## tripp143 (Jan 5, 2010)

37 ata insanity with 7.5-8 brace


----------



## nuclearsteel (Mar 8, 2011)

Well...you might not believe me but I will tell you this. Shot it tonight, close to the Insanity...add 1" of brace height, dimensionally very similar to the Insanity, a few FPS slower, BUT much smoother.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any differences in riser design, limb finish, cam system, etc?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

nuclearsteel said:


> Well...you might not believe me but I will tell you this. Shot it tonight, close to the Insanity...add 1" of brace height, dimensionally very similar to the Insanity, a few FPS slower, BUT much smoother.


hope they did that and did same thing to the cpxl style


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

nuclearsteel said:


> Well...you might not believe me but I will tell you this. Shot it tonight, close to the Insanity...add 1" of brace height, dimensionally very similar to the Insanity, a few FPS slower, BUT much smoother.


Your right, I do not believe that you shot it ...


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

mcharlton said:


> Your right, I do not believe that you shot it ...


 This!! haha


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

He's full of sh*t as a Christmas turkey.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm gonna believe him. But one educated guess from myself. It will be lighter than the insanity?? Maybe 3.7, 3.8#??


----------



## nuclearsteel (Mar 8, 2011)

cmd242 said:


> He's full of sh*t as a Christmas turkey.


You clowns don't even know the name! You will see on the 7th....and the specs. I will post back and say I TOLD YOU SO.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

robbyreneeward said:


> I'm gonna believe him. But one educated guess from myself. It will be lighter than the insanity?? Maybe 3.7, 3.8#??



4.1 lbs.....Little disappointing it has such a long ata..I was told it was 32" ata.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Kahkon said:


> 4.1 lbs.....Little disappointing it has such a long ata..I was told it was 32" ata.


I wanted lighter. Like DNA light. The invasion was 3.9. How are you getting this info anyway??


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

nuclearsteel said:


> You clowns don't even know the name! You will see on the 7th....and the specs. I will post back and say I TOLD YOU SO.


You told us what?? ... It's similar to the Insanity, slightly slower, and smoother?? LOL that has been said 100 times in this thread. I believe you are close on the specs, just don't believe you shot it. 

Aren't you a crossbow guy anyways?


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

Beentown said:


> A 35 inch bow 4lbs and under is a tough order to fill. More riser means more weight. Without a change in riser composition we are pretty well stuck with 35"/4.4lbs.


Martin has managed a 35" ATA bow that weighs 3.8lbs, the Nemesis 35.


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

robbyreneeward said:


> I'm gonna believe him. But one educated guess from myself. It will be lighter than the insanity?? Maybe 3.7, 3.8#??


i hope so they will have me sold if its a 3.7lbs insanity


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

robbyreneeward said:


> I wanted lighter. Like DNA light. The invasion was 3.9. How are you getting this info anyway??



Hmm, I have known what this bow is for quite awhile. What I have zero clue on is the second bow. The invasion replacement is supposed to be 32 ata, 4.1 lbs 7 1/8 to 7 1/4 bh with the cams off the end of limbs like the insanity while still maintaining the 343 fsp of the invasion.. I to wished it was lighter and have a DNA on order for myself because frankly I think Bowtech is going backwards from the invasion (which I think was/is the best bow they have ever made). I was not and am not a fan of the insanity. It is top heavy and feels like as clunky as a Mathews top heavy bow to me.

If I told you how I know, I could get someone is pretty big trouble, hence I cannot divulge my source.

I would also like to add, I believe they went with a longer ATA to help with string angle of the longer draw archers.


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

nuclearsteel, that's what i'm being told just not sure of the ata ! 7" brace, a little smoother and a little slower ! IBO 335 but hitting around 340 or so. just the rumors i've heard.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Well the bow that you guys are describing is exactly the bow I want, other than the 4.1 lbs. Hope it comes in under 4. Can't wait to see the what the other one is though.


----------



## ky.trophy (Sep 23, 2006)

Did they fix the finish problem?


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

To be frank, I don't believe so. Maybe 2013 will be different but I have my doubts


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Just watched the sneak peek. Anybody find it odd that Jim Shockeys in it holding a fuzzed out bow but he shoots a alpine bow?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I am pretty sure he is shooting Bowtech now.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

jacobh said:


> Just watched the sneak peek. Anybody find it odd that Jim Shockeys in it holding a fuzzed out bow but he shoots a alpine bow?


Odd how, he switched to Bowtech like a year ago. Would he be in a Bowtech ad otherwise?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Didn't realize he switched.....hence doesnt it seem odd!!!


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

ky.trophy said:


> Did they fix the finish problem?


If they don't have a bullet proof finish this year, I don't think that I would even consider a bowtech again. They have had more than ample time to correct it, and no the rough surface is not a fix.


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

nwmn said:


> If they don't have a bullet proof finish this year, I don't think that I would even consider a bowtech again. They have had more than ample time to correct it, and no the rough surface is not a fix.


I really love my bowtechs. I have no idea why they can't get the limb issues fixed as far as finish. I only have minor chipping. But that said i still love the way they shoot and look. I cannot wait to see the new bow.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

ky.trophy said:


> Did they fix the finish problem?


don't think so my insanity limbs look horrible. got a pse dealer in town now who knows ?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Isnt an Insanity with one more inch of brace pretty much an Invasion?
I hope they have came out with something totally different and not just the same bow with a shorter or longer brace..... boring.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have yet to hear Bowtech publicly admit to having issues with limb flaking/finish and trying to address the issue. May be the bows with limb flaking were pressed using an unapproved press.

I have an Invasion with minor limb finish issues, granted it has no impact to performance or safety. I guess Bowtech feels that it's a non-issue and only cosmetic because they are still selling tons of bows. Not the best business practice but what do I know.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

mongopino915 said:


> I have yet to hear Bowtech publicly admit to having issues with limb flaking/finish and trying to address the issue. May be the bows with limb flaking were pressed using an unapproved press.


That would be A LOT of unapproved presses. lol


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah I really enjoy Bowtech but the limb finish issue is clearly their problem and I am not giving them the benefit of the doubt on it. It is something they really need to address head on, and I believe if they would take the same approach as some other makers (ex. Hoyt) and dip the entire limb the finish would not be as easily chipped/peeled.


----------



## NYG-MAN (Dec 16, 2009)

smooth limbs finish = flaking
rough limb finish = no flaking
over 20 hunts this season in the texas brush and not 1 problem with finish on limbs or riser..


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I had the rough finish and had limb issues.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I had two sets of rough finish on my cpxl both flaked, and one set (first set from facorty) was never put in a press i shot it 276 times noticed first flake 
Im also a bowtech fanboy. I hope limb issue is fixed or they knock off 200 on price so i can get it dipped lol


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Hunted with mine all of this season! Probably shot mine 250 times. At season end looked like a spotted dog! Dealer just replaced them without issue. 2012 insanity AP 70# 29DL. Am hoping wont flake again. I wont settle for it. ABSOLUTE best bow I've ever shot. Considered trading it due to the issue. Spent a whole week shooting Creed, Chill, DNA and Omen Max. decided to keep it. Can't wait to see what comes out! Also recently ordered the Infinite Edge for my 9yr. One sweet lil bow for the a newbie, young child or woman with endless room for growth.


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

Did anyone order the 2012 Flagship last year right when it came out, and if so, how long did it take you to get it? Curious what Bowtech's shipping time was last year for the early orders on the flagship (Insanity?).


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

boardin4u said:


> Did anyone order the 2012 Flagship last year right when it came out, and if so, how long did it take you to get it? Curious what Bowtech's shipping time was last year for the early orders on the flagship (Insanity?).



I ordered day after it took 2 months for mine, dealer said cause of camo i ordered and they were holding back shipping to put on rough finish limbs. Cxpl i ordered


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Had mine within 3 weeks! However, will say this, the dealer I have here moves ALOT of inventory.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ordered about a week after release in Optifade forest. It took about 6 weeks to get in. May do the same again depending on what the release is like.


----------



## huntn_junkie (Sep 10, 2010)

Dealer here was well stocked within 3-4 weeks after ATA with Insanity's and a couple CPXL's on the shelf


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

NYG-MAN said:


> smooth limbs finish = flaking
> rough limb finish = no flaking
> over 20 hunts this season in the texas brush and not 1 problem with finish on limbs or riser..


I have an Invasion with the in-velvet finish and have some minor flaking and last year had an Insanity and a CPXL, with the rough finish, and had major flaking. Maybe the rough finish was improved throughout the year. The rough finish was flaking off on the limbs after shooting it a few times in the backyard.


----------



## StoneChaser (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd like to see them bring back the Destroyer 340!


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

So I have never ordered a bow when it first comes out, but I am thinking about ordering the bowtech if it looks awesome. What is the normal ordering process at most shops? Put name on list and money down? Call it in after bow is released Monday? Do they usually have a list going before it is even released?

Thanks for and advice on a first time order!


----------



## ridgerunner29 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah shockey switched last year.


----------



## Ironman141 (Nov 7, 2009)

boardin4u said:


> So I have never ordered a bow when it first comes out, but I am thinking about ordering the bowtech if it looks awesome. What is the normal ordering process at most shops? Put name on list and money down? Call it in after bow is released Monday? Do they usually have a list going before it is even released?
> 
> Thanks for and advice on a first time order!


It depends on your shop, but usually you can call and place an order and put down a payment. Our shop has a great layaway program where I can pay off the bow in full once pricing comes out then all we have to do is order it.


----------



## Ironman141 (Nov 7, 2009)

Less than 24 hrs!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

ky.trophy said:


> Did they fix the finish problem?


This!!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

StoneChaser said:


> I'd like to see them bring back the Destroyer 340!


yes and tribute i know assassin is close to tribby .


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> yes and tribute i know assassin is close to tribby .


A 35in ATA D340 would be the perfect bow for Hunting and 3D.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

They havent fixed squat, and they know it. One of my hunting partners just bought a brand spanking new Destroyer 350 LE yesterday. Came straight out of the box (I know this, because I was with him when they unboxed it at the shop). Shop owner said they had just received this particular bow at the first of the week. Rough finish limbs, and they were already flaking on the edges... on a bow that has never even been shot yet! Looked like crap! Shop knocked $100 off the price and he took it anyway, but there's definitely still a problem. I know of two shops here in OK that have threatened to drop Bowtech from their line if they don't do something soon to actually FIX the problem with the finish on the limbs, simply because they're tired after SEVERAL years of dealing with returns and warranty issues over the finish.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Cant wait to see what it is, and i really hope the finish issue is fixed. Hope some of the dealers here straight up ask the bowtech reps about the issue, and if it has been corrected.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Cant wait to see what it is, and i really hope the finish issue is fixed. Hope some of the dealers here straight up ask the bowtech reps about the issue, and if it has been corrected.


If they have the balls!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Finish issue??? My rough finish on my insanity is as good as new and is about a yr old. Thousands of shots through it.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Finish issue??? My rough finish on my insanity is as good as new and is about a yr old. Thousands of shots through it.


I never had issues, but other guys have. Viewed it first hand.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

My rough finish did not make it pass the set up. It's BS bowtech can't or wont fix the limb flaking issue, I just love the way this bow shoots.


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

My insanity doesnt have the flaking issue except minor on one limb where i bumped it so tiny you can barely see it. However, I have a friend that shoots maybe a third of what i do and has had major flaking so who knows why some do and some do not. They fixed it without question.


----------



## BowtechHunter65 (Nov 5, 2012)

Flaking doesnt affect the shootability of the bow so if one likes it a little touch up paint is all it takes. Granted they shouldnt flake. Still shooting a 2003 Extreme VFT and no issues with flaking on this model. Maybe Bowtech should go back to their old school ways of finishing their bows to correct the flaking problem. Just my thoughts................


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

psychobaby111 said:


> My rough finish did not make it pass the set up. It's BS bowtech can't or wont fix the limb flaking issue, I just love the way this bow shoots.


Both of my 2012's look as good as new and I shoot 5 days a week. The issue may not be resolved 100% but the 2012's are much better than the 2011 finish.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a lucky viewing today. This morning I was in the Eugene airport checking into my flight, when I got a chance viewing of some very interesting luggage being checked at security. It was a guy from bowtech opening his bow cases to be checked by TSA. The bow is seen was out of this world crazy. I was about 15 feet from bow and only had about 2 minutes to see what was going on, but one thing that I couldn't figure out was that the cam system was very different, there was a second set of cables and an idler wheel on the riser right below the grip. Looked super mean though.


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

Giger said:


> I had a lucky viewing today. This morning I was in the Eugene airport checking into my flight, when I got a chance viewing of some very interesting luggage being checked at security. It was a guy from bowtech opening his bow cases to be checked by TSA. The bow is seen was out of this world crazy. I was about 15 feet from bow and only had about 2 minutes to see what was going on, but one thing that I couldn't figure out was that the cam system was very different, there was a second set of cables and an idler wheel on the riser right below the grip. Looked super mean though.


That's funny,, blow on the flames some more. Idler wheel below the grip..bahahaha.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Giger said:


> I had a lucky viewing today. This morning I was in the Eugene airport checking into my flight, when I got a chance viewing of some very interesting luggage being checked at security. It was a guy from bowtech opening his bow cases to be checked by TSA. The bow is seen was out of this world crazy. I was about 15 feet from bow and only had about 2 minutes to see what was going on, but one thing that I couldn't figure out was that the cam system was very different, there was a second set of cables and an idler wheel on the riser right below the grip. Looked super mean though.
> 
> Easily amused?


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Giger said:


> I had a lucky viewing today. This morning I was in the Eugene airport checking into my flight, when I got a chance viewing of some very interesting luggage being checked at security. It was a guy from bowtech opening his bow cases to be checked by TSA. The bow is seen was out of this world crazy. I was about 15 feet from bow and only had about 2 minutes to see what was going on, but one thing that I couldn't figure out was that the cam system was very different, there was a second set of cables and an idler wheel on the riser right below the grip. Looked super mean though.


Perhaps a version of the "Krank" that the Bowtech (Ross) Carnivore had on it?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Evanryan said:


> That's funny,, blow on the flames some more. Idler wheel below the grip..bahahaha.


this was a past bowtech model


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

parkerbows said:


> this was a past bowtech model


Yes and I also owned a Jennings arrow star which had more wheels than a truck but in the interest of advancement I am skeptical that we would see a return to that. Tough to keep a bow under 4lbs.... Just sayin


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Evanryan said:


> Yes and I also owned a Jennings arrow star which had more wheels than a truck but in the interest of advancement I am skeptical that we would see a return to that. Tough to keep a bow under 4lbs.... Just sayin


I am sure you are right, just wasn't sure if you ever seen one of those


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

parkerbows said:


> this was a past bowtech model


An even more recent one was the Carnivore.


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

parkerbows said:


> I am sure you are right, just wasn't sure if you ever seen one of those


Actually I hadn't, but over the years I've seen some goofy stuff so you never know. I just read that post and started chucking. It sounded like a flame fanner just playing with us.). I remain tuned to the matter, prepared to eat crow and apologize if necessary...


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Evanryan said:


> Actually I hadn't, but over the years I've seen some goofy stuff so you never know. I just read that post and started chucking. It sounded like a flame fanner just playing with us.). I remain tuned to the matter, prepared to eat crow and apologize if necessary...


When they had pictures of the destroyer when it first came out, alot of people were saying how horrible the graphics on the limbs are. I said no way are they going to ship like that and it was just the demo models. They would never write 340 or 350 on the limbs.
Like I said I highly doubt they would bring something like that back, but man did the guardian shock me when it first came out


----------



## VCB (Dec 30, 2007)

Is it 9am yet!!!! Let me see that bad boy!!!,


----------



## Ironman141 (Nov 7, 2009)

VCB said:


> Is it 9am yet!!!! Let me see that bad boy!!!,


No kidding lol it's like waiting for Christmas morning all over again! haha


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Who remembers the Parker force multiplier?


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Did they immediately put the bow on their site at 9 am last year? Or do we have to wait for the ata videos and everything to funnel in to see it?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Beentown said:


> A 35 inch bow 4lbs and under is a tough order to fill. More riser means more weight. Without a change in riser composition we are pretty well stuck with 35"/4.4lbs.


Darton DS 4500 is 4 lbs... apparently not impossible...


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

CdBurner said:


> I talked to dealer who was told by a rep to not have many Insanitys on the shelf when the new bow come out or he will be stuck with them. Supposedly nobody will want a new Insanity when they can have the new (much better) bow.
> 
> Just what I heard.


I'll get that new "old" bow at a cheap price. :darkbeer:


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm hoping for some kind of budget bow, like an upgrade to the assasin, it probably won't be flagship though. If wishes and buts were candy and nuts...


----------



## jholmes702 (Jun 18, 2012)

i will be keeping my insanity they cant do no beter than that unless they can keep it just quit just as smooth no vibration and 370 fps with staying shootabble just to shut up PSE fans but i thank my insanity is better than the oman anny ways just want bowtech to do it because they can


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Darton DS 4500 is 4 lbs... apparently not impossible...


Put it on a scale and I will believe it. Also, never said it was impossible but not very likely... Elite and Hoyt both rate their 34" bows at 4.0 and Hoyt comes kinda close at 4.3lbs...


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

jholmes702 said:


> i will be keeping my insanity they cant do no beter than that unless they can keep it just quit just as smooth no vibration and 370 fps with staying shootabble just to shut up PSE fans but i thank my insanity is better than the oman anny ways just want bowtech to do it because they can


I think bowtech can tie the omen but I just don't see how to make today's bows faster and enjoyable. I can't few a way to get more speed, unless they have found a secret ingredient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

dac said:


> Who remembers the Parker force multiplier?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=241944 picture of one in this post


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

I really hope they did not go back to that design...


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

daltongang said:


> i'll get that new "old" bow at a cheap price. :darkbeer:


x 2


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

jholmes702 said:


> i will be keeping my insanity they cant do no beter than that unless they can keep it just quit just as smooth no vibration and 370 fps with staying shootabble just to shut up PSE fans but i thank my insanity is better than the oman anny ways just want bowtech to do it because they can


,,,,,,,......!!! There's some for you to use next time.


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

Eagerly waiting for Monday morning. I will either have new Insanity this year or the new Bowtech that is introduced Monday morning.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

GregBS said:


> I really hope they did not go back to that design...


they wont it was a flop ------slow to boot--------and costs was high


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Giger said:


> I had a lucky viewing today. This morning I was in the Eugene airport checking into my flight, when I got a chance viewing of some very interesting luggage being checked at security. It was a guy from bowtech opening his bow cases to be checked by TSA. The bow is seen was out of this world crazy. I was about 15 feet from bow and only had about 2 minutes to see what was going on, but one thing that I couldn't figure out was that the cam system was very different, there was a second set of cables and an idler wheel on the riser right below the grip. Looked super mean though.


Had me going for a second!!


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Well ten and a half hours from now and we will all know what it is.


----------



## HuntFX (Dec 31, 2012)

CamoFreak117 said:


> They had a problem with the 2011 Hardcore limb bows. They kept the finish going into 2012 and changed it about 2 months into the production year (warranty limbs). These limbs were rough and better but still had peeling problems. So people who got warranty limbs had there new limbs flake too they were upset. about 3 months into 2012 they came with a 3rd and final rough finish and it has worked with no problems. I have never seen one of my Bowtech customers walk into my shop with a limb problem since April 12' to present. People just see posts from other members on here and figure the problem is still there without checking for themselves.


So you can take it to your dealer and have the limbs replaced?


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

HuntFX said:


> So you can take it to your dealer and have the limbs replaced?


Everyone's so worried about their finish with their old bows,,,, can you imagine the problems they might have with the finish on a carbon bow seeing Hoyt's issues with theirs.....that's really the only drawback for me is the finish on huts carbon bows,,, no matter how many I see,,,, they don't seem to finish them well anymore... Looks like bad bodywork and a flat black paint to cover ,,,, I recon the camo covers better because you can't see the bono as Bad,,,, can't wait to see what Bowtech can do remedy these issues if they go that route,,,


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Quiet as a mouse right now. At least for the next 10 minutes !!!


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

In about 6 minutes there will be bashers and fanboys.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Patiently waiting...who am I kidding. No I'm not SHOW US THE BOW ALREADY!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

is it unveiled 9am eastern?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Isn't that now!?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Should be any moment!


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)

What is it!?!?!


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Website says 2 hours and 54 minutes to go still !!!!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

No idea. Just waiting. Not working like the rest of you!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

RH1 said:


> Website says 2 hours and 54 minutes to go still !!!!


Ugh!!!

I guess I'll do some work


----------



## gametime (Jan 12, 2012)

ive looked everywhere online and cant find out what it is yet


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah Im sure we will here what they have before the site shows it...


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Bowtech Experience is the name


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Bowtech website says experience. Ibo 335 32 ata.


----------



## Z06Killer (Nov 30, 2006)

It's called the experience


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope they have something else other than that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

bowhuntercoop said:


> Bowtech website says experience. Ibo 335 32 ata.


They did a Matthews and went down in IBO?


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Huntin Hard said:


> I hope they have something else other than that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


March from what I've heard.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

It's up http://bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=44


----------



## gametime (Jan 12, 2012)

yupp 4.2lbs, 335fps, 7" brace, 32" ata


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

The experience is on there website now...


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

gametime said:


> yupp 4.2lbs, 335fps, 7" brace, 32" ata


Sounds like an Evo 7


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

Will somebody post a pic I can't get the bowtech site to work?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

looks like an insanity with a 7" bh


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newbarcher (Jan 17, 2007)

it is only showing 26.5 draw length. I guess they are still not finished with the update


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> The experience is on there website now...


A slower, heavier Invasion...

Bowtech fail. Sad part is that people will run out to buy it.

Guess I am ordering a Specialist this year.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

elkhunter505 said:


> Will somebody post a pic I can't get the bowtech site to work?


Just posted it for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't like anything about it. Too short. Too slow , too heavy, not available in my DL


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Updated invasion....


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks like the DNA will be the bow for me unless they have another bow to release...


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

The specs said just "26.5" ? I hope this isn't what we've been waiting for!!!!!! That's the experience!


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

looks great. also, can not understand the comments on the weight of other bows (i.e. impact, etc.) when this bow at 32" ATA weighs 4.2 lbs. Obviously not the DNA, but seems to fall right where it should weight wise with other bows in its ATA range. I would also have to assume that it should have a less aggressive draw force curve w/ the lower IBO?


----------



## Kelly Ison (Nov 19, 2004)

Just freed up $ 1K in my hunting budget for the year. I was expecting a little something different to be honest. I'm sure it's a sweet shooting bow, but nothing to make me give up the insanity according to the specs.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Underwhelming is an understatement.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well 335 at 26.5" draw would be nice but I dont think that is the case...


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

.2 #'s lighter than my XL and 3" shorter makes it sound heavy to me.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Viper69 said:


> Looks like the DNA will be the bow for me unless they have another bow to release...


That's what I'm thinking also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g3ninfinite (Nov 29, 2012)

so what did it have to do with HD?


----------



## jdrhoads (Nov 16, 2010)

Yea it looks like to me that Bowtech is going backwards since the destroyer series. Still have my old 340. Have owned all the models since, but they don't beat it. Needless to say I won't be buying the experience.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

g3ninfinite said:


> so what did it have to do with HD?


Maybe its the other bow they are releasing later


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well hey the Limb Finish issue is gone! The limbs are finished on the sides also!


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like an updated Invasion. I like the specs. I would have liked to seen another 1" ata and another 1/2" brace. Whats with the suppresors mounted to the riser


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

It says carbon core limbs


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Is this all? Does somebody have someone at the show to confirm ? Hopefully this is the haha i gottcha moment before the o btw heres the speed demon. Maybe it's time to go back to hoyt, pearson, or maybe try pse! What a let-down.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

It's an updated invasion, or a 7" brace, slightly more compact, smoother, quieter, insanity cpx. Not sure what's not to like if it meets all those criteria. I think we've seen all the speed we are going to see for awhile from all brands, at least in a shootable, enjoyable platform.

Now lets see an updated specialist sometime down the road.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd bet there is 1 more to come!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

ToddB said:


> I'd bet there is 1 more to come!!


Theres gotta be


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm into the little red bowtech circle thingy below the grip. The limbs could be a huge plus though.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

they better have something else up there sleeves


----------



## adrian_aka (Dec 18, 2012)

I am glad I bought my insanity for a great price a month ago


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

I do have to chuckle about the video saying faster faster with the hd. And they made it slower. But frankly for me that is fine I am not a speed freak i like smoother bows. I still cannot wait to shoot one. I bet the back wall is less jumpy.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

That's not the flagship, that's a short draw bow


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> That's not the flagship, that's a short draw bow


Explain?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

hphunter said:


> Explain?


X2! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

Its not a short draw bow, they haven't finished updating the website.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the looks of it. I think Bowtech has finally realized the race for speed at the cost of shootibility and a squared off DFC are NOT is meaningless. Can’t wait to shoot it!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

looks like the carbon core limbs are very impact resistant on the finish, and carbon core is to dampen vibration. Those are both great if true.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

When I asked about the flagship bowing being delayed, some on this thread acted like that was impossible. Hell I even got some nasty PM's saying I was trying to add drama to the thread. Looks like I wasn't just adding drama, I am sure this is why Bowtech didn't have some big dramatic countdown this year. To bad they couldn't communicate a bit with customers.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

MELLY-MEL said:


> looks like the carbon core limbs are very impact resistant on the finish, and carbon core is to dampen vibration. Those are both great if true.


Already seen a pic of a flake on an unshot bow at the show.


----------



## Darktimber (Jul 16, 2012)

Good looking bow, but I think this got over-hyped a little bit. I was expecting a bigger bang I guess. Still a nice bow though.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Do you people not LISTEN OR READ? There is still another bow yet to be released.


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

rutnstrut said:


> When I asked about the flagship bowing being delayed, some on this thread acted like that was impossible. Hell I even got some nasty PM's saying I was trying to add drama to the thread. Looks like I wasn't just adding drama, *I am sure this is why Bowtech didn't have some big dramatic countdown this year.* To bad they couldn't communicate a bit with customers.


You seemed to have missed that whole flashy intro on their website with that huge countdown clock and Harley "endorsement."


----------



## VCB (Dec 30, 2007)

I compared the "experience" to cpx, etc... and the new changes are really 1. The carbon limbs that they say are "impact resistant" and 2. more sound damp stuff. Looks like they finally got tired of replacing limbs and have solved the flaking issue. Everything else is the same tech they have on the other bows. If they are releasing another bow would like to know the specs. on that!!


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

rutnstrut said:


> Do you people not LISTEN OR READ? There is still another bow yet to be released.


Until I see another flashy countdown on their website or hear it from a reps mouth all assertions that a new bow is going to be released will be discarded along with the trash.

I would love to see them come out with a new flagship so don't get me wrong...but we will see.


----------



## Darktimber (Jul 16, 2012)

rutnstrut said:


> Do you people not LISTEN OR READ? There is still another bow yet to be released.


Unless I am missing something, after that huge countdown clock was over and all the sound effects were done, this was the bow that was released. Like I said, it is a nice bow. Probably make one heck of a hunting bow. Just got a little over hyped I think.


----------



## johnD. (Jul 28, 2012)

Vindicator said:


> Already seen a pic of a flake on an unshot bow at the show.


post it up.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

The clock and the oil dripper, were nothing compared to the hype last year.

sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

I really hope they do come out with a new flagship because I love competition between the big companies, it helps drive innovation and in the end brings the consumers a much better product.


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

I think there's another bow because this sure don't "change the archery experience forever" like they said it would..so we will wait and see!!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

rutnstrut said:


> The clock and the oil dripper, were nothing compared to the hype last year.
> 
> sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


Oh no you didn't :mg:


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

Well if that's all they got my bank account will be happy....


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I seen the pic off the limb blemish it probably happened whe the bow was vibrating on the back of the Harley ! It vibrated the finish off what a bummer ! IMO we have got all the speed we can get without compromising shoot ability insure it will shoot nice but I like the specs on the invasion better! Does any body know if they changed the finish on the other bows ?


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

A HUGE BUST UNLESS THERE IS ANOTHER BOW! At the very least OVERHYPED! Last year, you couldn't do a search about the release and without footage all over you tube with ppl shooting thie Insanity! Don't get me wrong, I am sure this is a great shooting, smooth drawing quiet bow they have earmarked a for the short draw. However, fromt he naked eye, you're seeing nothing new really. Specs sell, specs draw excitement! I will shoot it as I am sure the draw is adjustable but don't think in no way are you taking any of those who stepped into an insanity last year and gonna get them to add this bow. Bowtech so far has let me down steping stride for stride with the creed and chill for the most part. Man, I hope there is a bow that "is not ready". Very let down!


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

DMAX-HD said:


> I like the looks of it. I think Bowtech has finally realized the race for speed at the cost of shootibility and a squared off DFC are NOT is meaningless. Can’t wait to shoot it!


I am thinking along those lines too. The question is did they sacrifice too much speed for too small of an improvement in the draw cycle.

We shall see...


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

So does anybody know for sure if the Invasion is done this year?

Anybody at the show comment if Bowtech has an Invasion there?


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's my question. If the Insanity is staying in the lineup this year will it now be offered with the fully dipped limbs?? If so, there's my new bow.


----------



## Sheepman (Jul 26, 2009)

DMAX-HD said:


> I like the looks of it. I think Bowtech has finally realized the race for speed at the cost of shootibility and a squared off DFC are NOT is meaningless. Can’t wait to shoot it!


Mine is on order. Black ops, 60lb lefty


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Hoping the next release is a long draw. Bummed but happy with my insanity XL so I guess it all works out.


----------



## VCB (Dec 30, 2007)

X2 what bgoode said


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

vcb said:


> x2 what bgoode said


x3....


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

Not trying to be a jerk, I hope no one took me too seriously on the earlier post. But really did you expect a revolutionary bow? It probably is a very good bow. If you are a BowTech fan, you should like this one. However I has to walk around and look at the limb stickers to see which one was the new one. But it's not a jan at bow tech. Hoyt with the spider, Mathews with the creed, PSE with the DNA are all all very similar to last years bows with very small changes. There just isn't much more that can be done with the current compounds. The guys that buy bows win though because they are all good and light years better than what we were shooting ten years ago. 
We made a good little bow this year in the Viking. It has beyond parallel limbs whoch needed for a while and for 600 it shoots as well as anything if someone gives it a chance. Had fun at the show but I'm tired. Good shooting guys.


----------



## bawana812 (Jan 14, 2009)

bawana812 said:


> Lets just say a composite destroyer riser is a good possibility


Look at that post #226 way back in December . I tried to tell you all .


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bawana812 said:


> Look at that post #226 way back in December . I tried to tell you all .


Can you take a look into your crystal ball and tell us what the 2014 flagship will be?


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Can you take a look into your crystal ball and tell us what the 2014 flagship will be?


Yes. Could help me save money and a marriage.


----------



## bawana812 (Jan 14, 2009)

Baaaahaaaaaaaa !!!


----------

